# Misleading Statements In The Press About Nicotine Poisonings From E-cigarettes



## Stroodlepuff (20/1/14)

*Love this guy  very insightful person to follow.

*Disclaimer* - I did not write this post, I have credited the necessary person *
_
By Dr Farsalinos_

Read here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (20/1/14)

What a bunch of bullshit these idiots can think off!! This reminds me of the water fueled car engine inventor that as killed in the U.S.A. after traveling from the one end to the other with the car. He's murder was organised by the big petrol giants. Sorry I cant remember the guys name. And all was hush hush swept under a carpet.

*Edit by moderator* http://henrymakow.com/2013/11/Illuminati-Suppress-Water-Powered-Cars.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/1/14)

Wow didnt even know about that? Very interesting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (20/1/14)

Thank you for the link !!!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/1/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Thank you for the link !!!



Pleasure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510 (29/3/14)

I've read somewhere and just can't find it now that you have to drink at least 400ml of 24mg ejuice (That's 40 x 10ml bottles) before you will actually go into an nicotine induced coma! I've had at most 10 bottles (10-30ml) at one time all either half or less and at 9-12mg by drinking it all will give me only one major nic trip!


Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (29/3/14)

You will actually get in far more nicotine by drinking the juice than by vaping the juice. The nicotine intake from vaping is far less effective than from smoking.


----------

